# Bedlington Terrier for rehoming



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all, here is Murphy a 2 yr old male bedlington terrier. At present he is with us until a new home is found. He enjoys a couple of good walks each day, lots of love and attention. He gets on well with other dogs but not cats.
If you think you can offer Murphy the home he deserves please contact me for more info. We are in Cheshire but would be willing to come to an arrangement if travel was required if the right home is further afield.


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Murphy has now found a new home


----------

